
Mabl emerges from stealth with AI-powered testing solution – SD Times - rbanffy
https://sdtimes.com/qa/mabl-emerges-stealth-ai-powered-testing-solution/?utm_content=buffere5f40&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
tedmiston
> Mabl is a machine learning test automation service that learns how
> applications work, identify bugs, and provides context on what causes errors
> so they can be fixed.

> The solution is designed to enable users to easily create automated tests
> using a Chrome plugin. It uses machine learning to automatically fix tests
> when the application changes, and aims to reduce the time spent maintaining
> tests as applications evolve.

It seems like it's focused on automated code-free testing on the front end of
web apps, especially for teams that deploy frequently (CD) without necessarily
having tests in place. Sounds interesting enough.

I combed through their blog for a few good posts:

Original post from the team - [https://www.mabl.com/blog/meet-the-mabl-
team](https://www.mabl.com/blog/meet-the-mabl-team)

How it works - [https://www.mabl.com/blog/maintenance-free-automated-
functio...](https://www.mabl.com/blog/maintenance-free-automated-functional-
testing-with-auto-healing-tests)

Getting started guide - [https://www.mabl.com/blog/how-to-create-test-scripts-
without...](https://www.mabl.com/blog/how-to-create-test-scripts-without-code-
using-mabl)

~~~
bklaasen
High-profile testing consultant and angry man James Bach watched the video and
decided the product was bullshit. He didn't try it.
[http://www.satisfice.com/blog/archives/1768](http://www.satisfice.com/blog/archives/1768)

